# Rod building supllies.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Any company that stands out in your mind that you order from? Price, service etc. Any you would warn about.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

WD, Mudhole probably has as extensive a selection as you will find. Just make sure you place a big enough order so that the shipping isn't ridiculous.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

MudHole (great on-line and phone customer support), Merrick Tackle (probably the largest variety) Anglers Workshop (largely freshwater based), Jann's NetCraft, Utmost Enterprises (located near both Lamiglas and Batson Enterprises - usually has lots of "close-out" and overrun blanks); C&M (Acid Rod - on the West Coast has good variety) The bad ones I stopped dealing with long ago.


----------

